# Natsuki :) :(



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 21, 2011)

_I've never done the reptile rescue thing but,.. this boy needs it . I saw another tegu post on CL yesterday (posted on the 17th) and was a little irritated about that. Two back to back in the last two months and we hardly ever see them on there. 

So I called, talked to the owner and asked for pics. When I opened the email I couldn't believe it,.. "OMG She's pretty,.. but soo under weight" was my response with quite a few questions. While I was sending her a second email with more questions she called me and we talked for a while. 

Re homing was the best thing for him  ,.. I got him for sentimental value more than anything else. She said She was about 4 yrs old, she got her when she was a baby from the Reptile Shop in a Swapmeet we have her. Which for me translated into,. it's the same age as Dino, purchased around the same time but different shops. IF all the info is correct,.. :s the more I look at it I can't see it being that old but,.. it's possible. She turned out to be a He buttons and all.

But enough of that for now,..























I took him outside first thing this morning




















_


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh my god he looks so much better. I love the way his face looks you can see alot of history behin them. I happy he went to someone who is going o spoil him.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 21, 2011)

_I feel the same way,..  glad its not just me. His head period looks like he's got some years behind him especially his eyes. But body wise he looks so small and young. Besides his weight he's missing a bit of his tail but not much,.. hopefully there's no other issues.

I should have got his weight before I fed him._


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 21, 2011)

How he looks so much better already!

Wow**


----------



## reptastic (Jun 21, 2011)

I think he looks adorable, i see what you mean by his face, he looks like a nice high white, reminds me of a older rayne, glad you rescued him he deserves a home that will love and care for him, congrats


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 21, 2011)

_Thanks for the compliments,.. he'll look better once he gets his weight back. He had a bit of turkey and fruit with CLO last night. Pooped three times this after noon I didn't see any plugs but his body may be concentrating on other things right now.

He's already living up to the tegu appetite rep. He took a medium rat this afternoon with the left overs from last night. We spent 3 hrs outside today  I so wanted to call it quits earlier,.. it was 105* today. Had a soak and bit of a swim in the kiddie pool where he pooped twice. Now he's sleeping and resting. 

I'll post a few more pics,.. maybe a video when my camera battery charges. _


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 25, 2011)

_Just a little video of his first swim,.. click on it and it takes you to the vid.



_


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2011)

that sucks i cant see it on my phone, ill be sure to check it out when i get to a pc, hows his teperment,is he a big softy


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 25, 2011)

_He's pretty laid back,.. he gets a little anxious or excited when I open his cage. I think that's food related but he's getting better. He sat outside today next to the back door with dogs and kids running by and it didn't phase him.

When he was done he crawled under the bushes and went to sleep. Last night was the first time I let him stuff his self since I had him,.. so he wasn't up for much today. 

Him by the door,..






and after.




_


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 26, 2011)

He is totally loving life. I took in a really abused chihuahua last yearand it has been great spoiling her knowing how hard she had it and how happy she is now.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 26, 2011)

_^ ^ ^ and watching the changes they go through. No matter what pet,.. it makes me wonder how they would be if I had them first. Especially with dogs,.. training wise and things like that,.. since not every thing can be corrected._


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 26, 2011)

Aw he looks a lot better. I love the swimming video!


----------



## Cyric (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like he'll have a good life from here on out. Room to roam, full belly and a nap in the great outdoors.


----------



## crox (Jun 26, 2011)

That Video is so cute!


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice Video! Nice Tegu!


----------



## james.w (Jun 26, 2011)

How cold was the water in the pool, I am thinking about getting one for my herps? I will go with the hard plastic as I would worry about them puncturing the inflatable type.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 26, 2011)

_Thanks everyone,.. he's doing much better his tail is little plumper,.. can't feel or see as much bone as before. 

James,.. my sister bought that pool and I don't know why she got a plastic and inflatable one either but it works for now. I'm actually surprised it has lasted this long,.. especially with my dogs using it. I didn't check the water temp but it wasn't too cold. With the temps here it takes a while for the water to get cold during the day. 

There was warm water in there from a couple of days ago when I took him out,.. he soaked for a bit then pooped. I thought he was done so I changed it,..  I was wrong,.. he did it again. The water was still running in the video and as it got colder he was ready to get out._


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 27, 2012)

_I keep forgetting to update this, just over a year later. Natsuki in all of his glory and due for a name change here soon since his nose is finally clearing up. I thought the black spot would be a permanent scar but it's gotten smaller and lighter so it's almost there.

Enjoying the Vegas heat while I hang out in the shade 






His usual rummage through the bushes






I was trying to catch a pic of him yawning but didn't get it, one of these days. You can also see how his nose is clearing up there's a light in that tunnel.






Quick thirst quenching cool down then back to business











Well,.. not exactly back to business, unless it's the business of catching some z's.




_


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 28, 2012)

Great job! Hes come a long way.
LOL 3rd pic - He looks happy!


----------

